# New Bushmaster



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've just purchased a new Bushmaster M4 .223 which will arrive at my friendly gunshop this Wednesday. :mrgreen:

I have *no* experience with this kind of rifle. I have a good bit of experience with pistols but have only shot a .22 rifle before.

Any suggestions from you experts on shooting, handling, cleaning, maintenance, reasonably priced scopes, etc. would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Will


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

www.ar15.com

That forum will probably be the only thing you need when it comes to the AR-15 platform of rifles.

Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

On the new Bushy! By the way............................................................


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Bushmaster rifles come with a fairly comprehensive but easy-to-read manual. Digest it cover-to-cover and then ask any questions on the contents here, and someone will help you out.

If you want to get started early, here is a link to the electronic version of the manual (.PDF) from Bushmaster's website:
http://www.bushmaster.com/electronic-documents/operation-manual/opmanual.pdf


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses ya'll. :smt023

I'll check out the links too.


Will

I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------

